# Help with C02



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Im trying to setup the old 2ltr empty bottle of coke C02 with sugar and yeast. Its only been in my tank a few hours and already a trail of bubbles are surfacing. I hear that the ingredients will only last 10 days or so, im guessing as the bubbles slow down its a sign to put fresh ingredients in ?

I was also wondering since the ingredients take 2-3 days to get enough pressure if i could make up another bottle and put a cap on it, then when i need to switch them over just attache the lid with the pipe and off i go ? Or would all the pressure be lost ?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

the pressure will cause it to explode.it is not a good idea to bottle it up and put it aside.only make a batch when you need it.p/s you might want to add a non return valve to the out going pipe.


----------

